# un-descended testicles in dogs



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As some of you may know Shadows behaviour on our last trip took guarding the van to a new dimension and he barked aggressively at everything he could see from the window during the journey that he thought a threat to the vans safety and ended up being locked in the garage where he has a comfortable bed and a fan when we were able to pre-empt a scene ie refuelling etc

We decided that we would discuss with our vet whether or not he felt that neutering may calm his dominant tendencies On checking him the vet found only one testicle has descended and recommended surgery to locate and remove the testicle that is somewhere in the abdomen due to the high risk of cancer or twisting, at the same time he would render the other testicle useless

Now the vet says that this can be done on insurance as it is a medical condition but I am fairly sure that the insurance will say it is a hereditary and therefore pre existing condition and the fact I pay them over £200 a year for several years without a single claim will be of no importance

However that is not the important part, has anyone had this operation done on their dog, I feel a bit worried about the idea that it is somewhere in his abdomen and presumably they have to find it first The vet also said that dogs with un-descended testicles
can be more aggressive and dominant as the testicle still produces Testosterone

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So is your vet saying that an un-descended testicle produces more testosterone than a normal one? Which seems most odd.

Our last dog was 'complete' and very territorial. I had him neutered when he 9 years old. Didn't really make a difference.
What really made a difference was him getting older. Just couldn't be ar$ed any longer :lol:

BTW Castrated dogs *do* tend to put on weight so be prepared for lots of walkies and feed slimmers' food.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is not a big deal to locate the testicle and get it down. A lot of Show dog owners have (very quietly) had this done by a willing Vet.

My advice would be to have BOTH removed. It is a fallacy that a dog automatically puts on weight after the Op. Overfeeding is the cause of this. :lol:

Why go to the bother of paying for an operation to lower one when both can be removed instead for the same (or more likely less) cost.

Our little Pug laddie is currently sleeping off his castration op this morning. That makes all of ours either castrated or neutered now. The Whippets have not put any weight on and they are certainly not kept short of food.

Get him castrated and in 3 or 4 months, you will have a much better dog who will still protect you but will not be full of testosterone.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our Rigger a German Shepherd had an undecended testicle. He was a very gentle dog . We spoke to our vet about it when he was a puppy and he advised us to not leave it any longer than five years of age to have it done. The reason it could turn cancerous. Rich decided he would have it done just before he reached five years old. Sadly Rigger was put to sleep before we could do this, from an unrelated problem.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Our cocker had an undescended testicle and this was discovered when he was neutered (he is a rescue dog). The operation went OK but being a cocker he didn't read the small print that said no jumping up and he managed to pull something inside which resulted in a massive haemorrage. He nearly died but managed to pul through. The dangers of twisting etc were pointed out to us, so we were lucky in one way. If you do get it done, then make sure that you do all possible to keep the dog quiet for several days (some hope!!). Hope that helps


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

747 said:
 

> My advice would be to have BOTH removed. It is a fallacy that a dog automatically puts on weight after the Op. Overfeeding is the cause of this. :lol:


No its not! My vet admitted as much to me.
Even human eunuchs gain weight :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It may be due to the position of the testicle which should be outside the body where it is kept cool

But anyway there is a high risk of Cancer developing in that testicle 

I googled it to find out more, its the bit about exploratory ops that worries me

When I had a tumour on one of my parathyroid glands (there are 4 of them) the surgeon said we have to hope its around where it should be it could be anywhere in the upper chest--happy thoughts prior to theatre and I was concerned about a scar on my neck at the time :lol: :lol:

This year there is something different with Shadows territorial behaviour, it may just be he has finally reached maturity as he is a big dog He has always been territorial but in a 'warning ' not aggressive way

My last GSD was neutered and must have got enough exercise because his weight was fine

Shadow is 45Kil and is not overweight

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > My advice would be to have BOTH removed. It is a fallacy that a dog automatically puts on weight after the Op. Overfeeding is the cause of this. :lol:
> ...


Do you have direct knowledge of human Eunuchs? :?

Of course I don't want to pry into your private life. :lol:

On a more serious note however. The biggest cause of overweight dogs is bad diet (the owners treat them like children) and lack of exercise. Walking your dog every day is pretty suitable for humans as well. There are not many obese dog walkers about.

Aldra, our oldest Whippet dog was a pushy greedy oik and a bit of a pain. After the op he became the sweetest natured dog but he will defend his pals and us when push comes to shove.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Dave I'm not paying for an op to lower one

They are not all where they can be lowered from and have to be located and and removed much in the way a Bitch is Spayed, the other one is easily found and will be removed at the same time

Anyway now I know I'm going to feel around and see if I can locate it, sometimes they show as a slight lump in the area of the abdomen 

Hes had a good walk in Drinkwater Park and a long swim in the Irwell today, its so clean now and the fish are back, who would have thought that possible a few years ago  

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

747 said:


> Do you have direct knowledge of human Eunuchs? :?
> 
> Of course I don't want to pry into your private life. :lol:
> 
> .


Do not read if you have a sensitive nature!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have direct knowledge of human Eunuchs? :?
> ...


Sensitive ? Moi?

The secret lives of some motorhomers are quite bizarre. 8O

I will stick to my stamp collecting.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you make him stand on his hind legs? If he does not object to OH holding him up, you can if you don't mind grovelling on the ground some times locate a lump better. On the side of the undescended one don't press from the front but sideways draw you fingers down in a sort of scoop motion by doing it with the flat of the fingers you might be able to detect it. Can your vet not detect it with ultra sound before op? My vet has located them this way. How old is your boy? If it is aggression due to a hormone problem, the quicker you have it done then get on top of the aggression you should be able to stop it becoming a learned response. Some vets will give a shot of tardax to see if castration works. I'm not in favour myself and rarely castration can make a dog more aggressive. Of course it could be age related  out of interest what do you feed him ( if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Josieb, he's feed an all in one food with a tin of butchers tripe by weight (his) The amount of all in one is reduced to account for the tin of Butchers. If I am honest the butchers is for my benefit it smells so good and all-in one dry food is so dreary

He is my 4th Long haired GSD, all have been fed the same

He is in perfect health with a coat that shines so much people comment on it. He will never be a laid back dog as he is so protective, but outside he is a gentle giant and he loves the grandkids to bits

Its just that his protectiveness has become aggressive in nature around the van, when he is in the garage which has built in wire doors on both sides he will bark if anyone approaches, but inside he goes beserk and this has never happened before No one even needs to approach if we wind down the windows that sets him off as he assumes someone is there

we are also wary now about other dogs, if a dog growls or barks at him and often little dogs do, once he would have ignored it now you can feel the growl in his chest. He has always loved to play with other dogs and now we watch like hawks and put him on the lead if another dog approaches, we are afraid if it growls at him he may retaliate 

I just hope we can sort it out, its prob that we are worrying 'what if'
and conveying that worry to him

Aldra


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

It does need to be found, Josie's way of standing him up is the best, you should be able to see a bit of a lump somehere, if not then he def needs to have n op, as said already they can turn cancerous if left in the warm too long.

I've only ever had one of my 4 boys neutered, he decided humping the kids was good fun! not so the kids who were only young, it made him much more aggressive, though he never fought anything, but would run the width of the park to bark and growl at any other male, i think he thought he had to prove he was 'still a man' bless him. But being a Dobe didnt do his street cred any good, but hey im used to people crossing the road or walking the other way!! More room for us!


Not sure if your into herbal stuff but theres a company called Dorwest Herbs, they do all sorts of natural supplements which can be added to food or tabets that can help with stress/aggression related problems, they have a good reputation and a lot of people i know swear by their products, I have used some myself with good results too, maybe worth a try. 

Hope you get him sorted out soon, you could also ask vet to give him a thorough health check including blood tests just to rule out any underlying problem that may not be visible.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I’m not sure castration would stop the aggressive behaviour as our Bull lurched was castrated just before we adopted him(rescued) and he has got more and more aggressive towards other dogs the longer we have had him. Now we have to muzzle him whenever we let him off the lead …..if the coast looks clear of other dogs…. just to be on the safe side.
Gary


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

greygit

if there is a high risk of cancer
we will have him sorted

and hope for the best

aldra


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm surprised your vet hasn't noticed it before, when he's been in for routine examinations.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aldra - he could simply be a monorchid (only possess 1 testicle) as opposed to a cryptorchid (has 2 but 1 or both undescended). There are certain bloodlines in GSD's which are genetically predisposed to both problems. It's a while though since I bred GSD's so not up to date on bloodlines like I used to be. Have you asked his breeder if there have been similar problems in the litter or bloodline?

You don't say how old he is, but once he's reached sexual maturity (so over 12 months) neutering never altered temperament in my experience. It sounds to me more of an issue with being over-protective and territorial to the extent he is guarding too well.

MrsBob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I think your vet will pay out for this Aldra its not in the least hereditary its merely a failure of the normal mechanism which allows the testicle to drop! The exploratory will not be that much bother for an experienced vet there are few places they can hide :lol: :lol: 

As in humans there is a much higher chance of cancer if left also sterility. 

As the op is not to 'neuter' him it I would think is covered worth a try I think.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Aldra - he could simply be a monorchid (only possess 1 testicle) as opposed to a cryptorchid (has 2 but 1 or both undescended). There are certain bloodlines in GSD's which are genetically predisposed to both problems. It's a while though since I bred GSD's so not up to date on bloodlines like I used to be.* Have you asked his breeder if there have been similar problems in the litter or bloodline?*
> You don't say how old he is, but once he's reached sexual maturity (so over 12 months) neutering never altered temperament in my experience. It sounds to me more of an issue with being over-protective and territorial to the extent he is guarding too well.
> 
> MrsBob


In my experience his breeder will deny any knowledge of this fault (whatever the truth of the matter). This problem could be bred out in time but nobody admits to having it, although I know certain Whippet kennels were prone to it.

A little off topic but worth it. The lady who bred my foundation bitch told me a story about a Whippet breeder. This woman had a very nice young dog but she did not show him at 6 months old. He appeared in the show ring at about 10 months old and was entire (ie 2 of them). 

His show career came to an end at around 14 months of age when the show judge found that he now had 3 of them down there. The breeder had got a Vet to install an artificial (rubber) one. The dog always had 2 and the second one finally dropped. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> greygit
> 
> if there is a high risk of cancer
> we will have him sorted
> ...


For that reason I would do the same......for the dog I mean. :wink: 
Gary


----------

